# Ground apricot Q.............



## soapdude1970 (May 26, 2010)

I am going to make my first batch of MP this weekend.  Using shea and milks goat as bases.  I want to add ground apricot as an exfoliant.   Any idea how much per pound?   Also I think I read that about  1oz each of FO and color per pound was also sufficent........Is this correct?   Sorry to sound dumb.  Total newbie here..........Thank you  :?


Also, do I just pour it (the apricot) into my melted base and then into the mold??


----------



## KayleyC (May 28, 2010)

Actually Im new too. but I believe you are correct in the additive being 1 oz or less per pound since it is an exfoilant and depending on how much soap and the size of the bars and how finely ground up they are, you might not want something TOO scratchy. I also think its a couple drops of color not by ounce, and you can tell using a dropper adding a few drops at a time until you are satisfied with the color. and if it were me, I would think I would mix the appricot in before I poured into the mold so that the exfoliant is throughout the bar and so it wont just sit on top. Again Im new too but I have been reading alot and Im going to try an exfoliant bar too but a vanilla oatmeal bar, tomorrow.   If I am wrong I apologize and I hope to hear the correct answers as well.  Hopeful Soaping! 
- Kayley


----------



## KayleyC (May 28, 2010)

could be tablespoon. you can always use a calculator or compare to similar recipes. sorry.


----------



## Raksava* (May 28, 2010)

the amount of FO needed per pound depends on the FO. most companies will give you a max % you should use per pound (on their website, if you ordered from one)

as for the apricot, not too sure. teaspoon per pound sounds right, BUT i dont usually do M&P so someone else knows better than i do!

good luck =]


----------



## pops1 (May 29, 2010)

Fragrance oil can be between 1%-2% of your base per lb,your supplier will have an % amount listed in its description or at least it should have.Color is added to your taste ,always start with a little and slowly build it up until you are happy with the color .If you aren't using a suspension base you will need to wait until the soap is fairly cool then mix in the apricot until it disperses evenly through the soap then pour it into the mold.Good luck with that ,mine always ends up more in the bottom even with careful stirring but thats not a bad thing you have a 2 in one soap .1 side smooth and the other scrubby.I wish somebody would sell suspension soap base in Australia we are a bit behind over here.We are getting our first lot of Ultra Clear arriving in late June which is causing excitement through the M & P community just shows you how far behind we are.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 3, 2010)

I use one teaspoon of the apricot powder per pound.


----------

